# Venison Liverwurst



## archeryrob (Apr 23, 2018)

I try and use every piece of the animal I can when harvesting them. I've never been very good with using the liver and the heart, but I got that figured out now. I copied German Liverwurst.

1 deer heart and liver, this one equaled 3.45#
2 pounds ground venison
2 # pig fat

Here is is all chopped up to be ground.







Here they are stuff ready to be boiled.






The finished Product.






If you want the entire story and recipe you can find that here with all my ramblings.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 23, 2018)

Good looking chubs Rob....was the liver overbearing?


----------



## archeryrob (Apr 23, 2018)

Not really, but it is stronger than what braunschweiger is made from pig would be. I floated the liver in a pot in the fridge for two days to get blood out.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice.. I would try that once. Good looking stuff.. I love liver too.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow! I am interested in this for sure! Nice work!

Scott


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 23, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Wow! I am interested in this for sure! Nice work!
> 
> Scott


There used to be a guy in S. WI.a  sausage maker and meat packer called Erics sausage that when you brought him 3lbs. of deer liver he would give you 6lbs. of venison liver sausage it was best I have ever had. I am assuming that the double weight on sausage received was bc he mixed w/pork or pork fat.If anyone has any info on Eric from highway 50 outside Lake Geneva, wi. Please let me know, PM me,I would love to find him and get more of his excellent liver sausage.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 1, 2018)

Hey rob, I helped my cousin process a doe today while waiting for the pork to harden up in the freezer to grind for a batch of andouille. He saved the liver and was wondering what he could do with it. I mentioned about seeing your thread on SMF. Looks like we'll give it a go. I'll let you know how it turns out. Thanks again.


----------



## archeryrob (Nov 2, 2018)

Cool, You'll probably need to add more pork or ground vension to make up for the heart I used, but it should be good. My In-Laws went crazy for this .


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 2, 2018)

Would you suggest add a higher ratio of meat to liver in order to compensate for the deer liver being stronger?


----------



## archeryrob (Nov 2, 2018)

No, I am suggesting to add more meat equal to the weight of a heart as you didn't say you had it. I had 3.45# of weight from the liver and the heart. If your liver is 2# then add 1.5# of meat. I don't think you'll taste the liver once you get mace cloves and coriander in it.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 2, 2018)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## archeryrob (Jan 25, 2019)

Inda, how'd yours do?

So anyone else following this. I made 14# again this year. I bought a new tub with lid for the fridge and threw it all in there and hand mixed it, big mistake.   I needed to use the drill mixer and emulsify it and the texture and taste was off from it. You got to blend up the fat and meat together and not let it separate like Summer Sausage. It was a live and learn experiment. If I get tired of it the dog will eat well. Only cost me $2 in fat and casing and spices.

You have to emulsify if copying this.


----------



## archeryrob (Jul 23, 2019)

I figured I should post back up. I kind of threw this in the back of the freezer and figured dog treats and was doing that some. My M-i-L and S-i-L where here last week and they loved the previous batch I made and I didn't mail any because it was a failure. We pulled out some smoked and boiled liverwurst or Braunschweiger and sliced them up. 

What I noticed was the boiled version had fat out inside the casings. I had it the first time, but figured it was touching the bottom of the pan. The water was never over 170. 

The stuff from the smokehouse did not have any fat under the casing and had a beautiful smoke flavor to it. Next time, none will be boiled and all will be smoked.


----------



## archeryrob (Feb 9, 2020)

I am making this again this year. Now with the big bite grinder I would let the pork fat get frozen which was a fairly big mistake. It just needs to be cold and the head cold too. It pushed large chunks though the 1/8" plate which would have been good for sausage, but something emulfied like this it wasn't.

I had to re-grind it all this morning, stuff and I an slowly boiling it. I will make a youtube video and a blog post to cover it all. 

I thought I had it all figured out and got cocky with the new power of the big bite 12.  Fairly hard freezing the pork was a mistake without having something like a buffalo chopper.


----------



## archeryrob (Feb 22, 2020)

This year I found You can freeze the meat too much before grinding and I had a hard time getting it emulsified properly. I never got it perfect, but it got close and I learned a valuable lesson for making it in the years forward. 






Texture was good, but should have been better, but it still eats good.






Recipe on my blog and Youtube video on the process at the bottom. 

Long video on making it, so it you got a short attention span, just skip through it.


----------

